# wallace lake



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Did they stock the lake ? also did they put in some salmon ?


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

They put 1400 lbs of trout in two weeks ago. People are still getting salmon from the stocking in Oct. Does anyone know how the ice is?

https://clevelandmetroparks.com/parks/learn/blogs/fishing-report/2017/december/december-14-2017


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I heard 1 inch and is not fishable currently. Should be okay by the weekend, but as always, SPUD.


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

ice was about 5 inches Saturday fishing was good early snow came in real thick they shut off.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Can salmon survive in Wallace?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was watching the news last night Thursday the 4th and there were guys catching trout there using small spoons tipped with minnows.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Caught a couple trout on Wednesday with a teardrop jig tipped with a waxie. The Metroparks are having an ice fishing event at Wallace on Sunday, here's some more info: https://www.clevelandmetroparks.com...n-reservation/january/winteriffic-ice-fishing


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

My dad and I are going Sunday morning. I got some maggots will have to pick up some wax worms.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm curious as to how Wallace is fishing today. as much pressure as it gets I would think it's close to fished out until the next stocking...

Of course, due to my reasoning I didn't head there which means everyone probably got their limit in a half hour. lol


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I caught two on Sunday and saw a handful pullled out from other people. I also saw 7 bass come through the ice. They put in 1400 lbs 3 weeks ago. There are still plenty of trout. Give it a shot.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Decent day today! Got three rainbows and a gill. Seem to be in shallower water today. 7-12 feet. Ice jig and wax worm.


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

That's awesome...good fishing!


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I drove by Wallace yesterday. Not one person on the ice. Does anyone know if it's still safe.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

There was a good nine inches last wed when I went. I would only assume the edges of the lake are really soft but probably good ice still if you don’t mind standing in water. To be honest I would wait till tomorrow to check it out after some colder temps. If you do please be careful and spud your way out. drill many holes to check consistency of the thickness. I f there are no guys on the ice it’s probably a good sign that it’s not real good out there. Most of those guys at Wallace go all the time except when it’s not safe. Just a thought.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I was gonna head to Wallace Sunday but hit an erie harbor instead. Glad I did. Got three trout and missed a bunch more.

Ice is probably getting pretty sketchy on Wallace anyway by now.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I drive by wallace everyday, been seeing guys on it consistently this morning it looked like hell nobody on it the last couple days.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

CaptainFishpond said:


> I was gonna head to Wallace Sunday but hit an erie harbor instead. Glad I did. Got three trout and missed a bunch more.
> 
> Ice is probably getting pretty sketchy on Wallace anyway by now.


Was it a “216” harbor. If so I haven’t did that in five or so years. But last time I did I got a 3or4 pounder. And watched plenty through the ice. It’s an amazing sight!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Edgewater. And they were slammin. Tons of room for everyone to fish. But the ice is probably getting thinner and thinner. Was 12-14" so might still be around for a bit? Not sure how the lake reacts to the thaw compared to the river. I think that was my first time ice fishing on erie


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

We’re you on the lake or inside the breakwall. Any pics?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

All of the ramp parking lots had quite a few cars on Sat. everyone was fishing inside. My wife caught her 1st steelhead through the ice.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

they stocked coho salmon this year


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

In the harbor, on the ice. They were jumping out


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Crg2 said:


> they stocked coho salmon this year


No they did not...they haven't stocked salmon in ohio in erie in years


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

He was referring to Wallace Lake, which was stocked with Cohos this year.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

3 guys on the north end of Wallace today


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Edited


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

CaptainFishpond said:


> View attachment 253748


Checked edgewater yesterday and where these guys were standing was open water with ducks diving.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Buncha guys on Wallace this morning when I drove past. It was stocked yesterday so they are gonna pound the lake until the ice is gone.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

FishDoc said:


> Checked edgewater yesterday and where these guys were standing was open water with ducks diving.


Well that ice went away quick. Oh well.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

From the stocking yesterday.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> 2016 for erie western basin at kelleys island,not coho. But salmon.
> http://community.walleye.com/showthread.php?10276-ODNR-Stocking-Lake-Trout-near-Kelly-s


did you read that post??? it said they stocked lake trout not salmon....they haven't stocked salmon in ohio since late 70s early 80s


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

They stocked 300lbs of coho salmon in Wallace lake in Oct. Here's a link to the fishing report for the week they stocked. I think the original comment was about Wallace lake.

https://www.clevelandmetroparks.com...ng-report/2017/october-2017-1/october-12-2017


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> did you read that post??? it said they stocked lake trout not salmon....they haven't stocked salmon in ohio since late 70s early 80s


Lol ya i did read it..... just now regestering though,obviously.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> did you read that post??? it said they stocked lake trout not salmon....they haven't stocked salmon in ohio since late 70s early 80s


My bad


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

sliver138 said:


> They stocked 300lbs of coho salmon in Wallace lake in Oct. Here's a link to the fishing report for the week they stocked. I think the original comment was about Wallace lake.
> 
> https://www.clevelandmetroparks.com...ng-report/2017/october-2017-1/october-12-2017


i stand corrected, honestly i love hearing that... i wish they would put some in the area rivers again altho i dont see that happening..
get tired of havin to go out of state to catch salmon
altho they are landlocked and cant get out of wallace lake it nice to hear they even thought about stocking them anywhere again


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Any ice report from today? Thinking about going tomorrow morning. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I went down yesterday to check it out. Very sketchy around the shore as you can imagine. Cut through about 3 1/2" of clear ice. Didn't feel 100% about it though so i took off.

Tons of people out on the ice this morning at 7am.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

CaptainFishpond said:


> I went down yesterday to check it out. Very sketchy around the shore as you can imagine. Cut through about 3 1/2" of clear ice. Didn't feel 100% about it though so i took off.
> 
> Tons of people out on the ice this morning at 7am.


 Thanks, I'll probably not risk it. I went down to Edgewater after work to check the ice. The spot I was fishing last weekend is now open water. I guess I'll give it a rest for a week and wait for the cold to lock everything back up.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Or cast out!

It may be cheating but throw a dropshot with power bait and let it sit and cast a spoon on the other rod.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

At Edgewater


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Did anyone try this weekend


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sunday, I went with my open water fishing gear only to arrive to see people ice fishing. I didn't feel like going home and grabbing the other gear - also didn't think with the recent warm trend the ice would be all that safe. Nothing against the people out there - guess I'm just overly cautious. More than a few people must have thought like me as the concrete area with the lifeguard stand was stacked with people who had broke the ice up around it. I watched for a bit and didn't see anything caught.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Has anybody been at Wallace Lake this week? Just wondering what the ice conditions are


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

just Got home went after work. Got nothing. People around me got nothing. Guy said it was very slow all day. Went yesterday too got 1 saw 6 more caught between 230 -6. Ice is between 4-6 from What I measured.


----------

